# Another Aldi offer from 1 May



## kiwifruit (26 Apr 2016)

Aldi is having another cycle gear offer, mostly roadie gear. Seen some co2 inflator pump and cartridges for £4.99. Bargin


----------



## Guyincognito76 (27 Apr 2016)

Hopefully they'll have some more energy gels, and hydration tablets this time.


----------



## simonf7 (27 Apr 2016)

Having really only got into cycling 6 months ago I could do with a summer wardrobe to go with all the winter stuff I bought in the last event ;-)


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Apr 2016)

Aldi gear:

Mitts, fell apart in a month.

Gloves, the palm on one disintegrated fairly quickly.

Shoes, one of the metal loops through which the Velcro strap passes broke after about ten rides.

You get what you pay for.


----------



## fossyant (27 Apr 2016)

It's not all bad. I've used the mitts for commuting, and mine were fine - last a good year of daily commutes.


----------



## fossyant (27 Apr 2016)

Link to the Irish site

https://www.aldi.ie/en/specialbuys/sun-1-may/


----------



## fossyant (27 Apr 2016)

I'll get the CO2 !!


----------



## Jody (27 Apr 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> You get what you pay for.



Some stuff is crap but some is also quite good value for money. Windproof jacket reduced to £10. Its taken a lot of hammer off road and still looks and performs well.

I wouldn't have taken the shoes, even if paid as they didn't look up to much.


----------



## potsy (27 Apr 2016)

fossyant said:


> I'll get the CO2 !!


Never tried CO2 but am tempted to get one of those at that price.

The socks are great, I wear mine all the time, got loads of 'em.

Not much else there I fancy, but it's good stuff for newbies or those on a tight budget.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Apr 2016)

Large tool kit has been quite good as well, has almost everything you need, and does seem a quality job all around. Not bad for $20 US. Bikemate pump got me out of trouble just yesterday, very happy with those 2 items, but I stay away from the giant songy marshmallow saddles and the other things that look a tad dodgy.


----------



## Lee gg (27 Apr 2016)

I got shorts, top (kit) as a gift 
Got to tell you folks it's great, padding /style /colour/ and most important easily get a couple of years out of it. 
Ps never buy cheap shoes.


----------



## glenn forger (27 Apr 2016)

My shoes fell apart after 2 months, the wossname fell out of the sole.


----------



## Thursday guy (27 Apr 2016)

Are they actually any good? 

I know the Lidl ones have a bit of a reputation. Some of the stuff cost not much more on Amazon and you get the benefit of the reviews and ratings from people who have bought them.


----------



## clockworksimon (27 Apr 2016)

Aldi cycling jerseys and socks have been serving me well for years now. I also have various Aldi running tops and shirts which have also proved good quality and long lasting. Comparable to Decathlon own brand stuff at similar price range.


----------



## Thursday guy (27 Apr 2016)

clockworksimon said:


> Aldi cycling jerseys and socks have been serving me well for years now. I also have various Aldi running tops and shirts which have also proved good quality and long lasting. Comparable to Decathlon own brand stuff at similar price range.



I'm not too surprised the clothes aren't too bad. I mean, what could go wrong?

It's the more mechanical components and tools that I would be wary of.


----------



## Apollonius (27 Apr 2016)

The clothing is basic, but at least OK. Compared with Santini etc it is a bargain, but obviously not got that edge of quality. Good value. The shoes are pretty poor. Apart from encouraging people to use Mountain Bike pedals on a road bike, they are heavy, flimsy and huge. Avoid. 
The CO2 pump and cartridges deal is excellent. Mine fits both presta and car-type valves and is a really good get-you-home. It will deliver plenty of Pascals in no time at all so you can get your road bike tyres up to usable levels. The mitts are OK, but get tatty quickly, but at that price you can throw them away when they do. I think for beginners or commuters who need a lot of kit it takes some beating. Better kit at higher prices from Decathlon, of course.


----------



## Viking (27 Apr 2016)

Aldi cycling shirts work for me (still using a couple I bought in 2007); Aldi shorts don't. I've found the gloves to be high quality but the shoes are too heavy. The odd thing is that the quality / value seems to vary from year to year. A few years ago, I got a rain jacket that was very good quality and value. The next year the one on offer was OK but nothing special.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Apr 2016)

Thursday guy said:


> I'm not too surprised the clothes aren't too bad. I mean, what could go wrong?


Zips can jam or break. Stitching can come undone. Material can tear or wear out. Dye could come out in the wash. Dogs could like the smell and try to mate with you!


(I made up the last one! My sister's border terrier took a shine to my mate's trouser leg recently and tried to sh*g his ankle to death, which is probably what put the idea in my head ...)


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Apr 2016)

Still using a three year old softshell zip-off jacket which has had a lot of use because it is so practical - and humming about getting a blue one for better visibility..

A lightweight packable gilet would be very useful and my son needs a new helmet.


----------



## Fnaar (27 Apr 2016)

Lidl shoes (in my experience) are good quality, but heavy. I have 2 pairs, one for commuting (and they basically look like trainers, so if not needing to be smartly dressed, I keep them on at work). The other pair I use for short bike rides and MTB excursions. Had both pairs for about 6 yrs now, both have had a lot of use.


----------



## mjr (27 Apr 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Aldi gear:
> Mitts, fell apart in a month.
> Gloves, the palm on one disintegrated fairly quickly.[...]
> You get what you pay for.


Not exactly. The mitts and gloves I got about a year ago (the "Team Cycle" fake logo mitts, Hippo-tech Sealskinz imitation and the lobster ones) are still going fine. I think of it as more like playing a lottery as even if you check the stuff before you buy, it could be a lemon and not last long. Bikemate single panniers broke fairly quickly (weak clips and split seams - frequent complaints with cheap single panniers AFAICT).



Guyincognito76 said:


> Hopefully they'll have some more energy gels, and hydration tablets this time.


Lidl in town here are still trying to shift the gels from their last special offer.



Gravity Aided said:


> Large tool kit has been quite good as well, has almost everything you need, and does seem a quality job all around. Not bad for $20 US. Bikemate pump got me out of trouble just yesterday, very happy with those 2 items, but I stay away from the giant songy marshmallow saddles and the other things that look a tad dodgy.


I've one of the Bikemate toolkits from a couple of years ago and I think the levers were made of cheese but the rest has been OK. With the saddles at both Aldi and Lidl, they sometimes sell end-of-lines from mainstream brands like Selle Royal or Wittkop, but more often they're squidgy duds from their store brands bikemate and crivit. As ever, try to check before you buy.


----------



## Bazzer (27 Apr 2016)

Soft shell jacket I bought last year, still looks good and is practical with removable sleeves..Tights and gloves also good too. 
Puncture repair kit was good too; mainly because there was so much wasted space in the box it came in that a pair of tyre levers, a couple of split links, cable ties, latex gloves and a stanley knife blade all fitted in it in addition to the repair kit. Thus tidying up my seat bag.


----------



## Firestorm (27 Apr 2016)

This is in Ireland and not the UK
AldiUK just tweeted, in answer to my question, that they don't have a firm date for the next cycling event.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Apr 2016)

The shoes from both lidl and aldi crack across the sole plate just in my experience , my awesome powah of course


----------



## Jody (27 Apr 2016)

Firestorm said:


> This is in Ireland and not the UK
> AldiUK just tweeted, in answer to my question, that they don't have a firm date for the next cycling event.




Thought it was a bit weird as Aldi only had their last cycle sale a few weeks ago.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Apr 2016)

fossyant said:


> Link to the Irish site
> 
> https://www.aldi.ie/en/specialbuys/sun-1-may/


Hopeless..............look at the "Ladies/gents underwear"...........it doesn't tell you which is for gents and which is for ladies!!!


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Apr 2016)

Firestorm said:


> This is in Ireland and not the UK
> AldiUK just tweeted, in answer to my question, that they don't have a firm date for the next cycling event.


Well it's listed in my android aldi app as May 1 and it probably knows where i live (uk), what i eat, and what my sexual proclivities are.


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Apr 2016)

I picked up a brochure in Aldi today saying these would be on offer on Sunday !


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Apr 2016)

Stay off twatter firestorm


----------



## Firestorm (27 Apr 2016)

I am going to vent my embarrassment on Twitter......


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Apr 2016)

Firestorm said:


> I am going to vent my embarrassment on Twitter......



Rumbled ! I was tweeting Aldi not your goodself... fancy their social media bods not knowing about Sunday's sale ?!


----------



## Firestorm (27 Apr 2016)

I wondered if it was you, hadn't sussed the Jim in your user name .
I seem to be having a thick day.


----------



## Firestorm (27 Apr 2016)

I have just received a tweet from Aldis saying the next Cycling Special buy event is Sunday.
It would appear the right hand has managed to locate the left.


----------



## fossyant (27 Apr 2016)

Co2 it is .....


----------



## Thursday guy (27 Apr 2016)

Apollonius said:


> The clothing is basic, but at least OK. Compared with Santini etc it is a bargain, but obviously not got that edge of quality. Good value. The shoes are pretty poor. Apart from encouraging people to use Mountain Bike pedals on a road bike, they are heavy, flimsy and huge. Avoid.
> The CO2 pump and cartridges deal is excellent. Mine fits both presta and car-type valves and is a really good get-you-home. It will deliver plenty of Pascals in no time at all so you can get your road bike tyres up to usable levels. The mitts are OK, but get tatty quickly, but at that price you can throw them away when they do. I think for beginners or commuters who need a lot of kit it takes some beating. Better kit at higher prices from Decathlon, of course.



Hows the waterproofing on the clothes?


----------



## StuartG (27 Apr 2016)

Thursday guy said:


> Hows the waterproofing on the clothes?


I wore a two year old Aldi jacket on the damp Southend FNRttC in March. Arrived bone dry and comfortable unlike some on the ride in expensive gear. And it was light rain not a downpour. Some discussion starting here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/southend-on-sea-night-ride-thursday-24th-march-2016.195573/page-25

Most of the stuff I've got from Lidl & Aldi including shoes have been excellent and been toured around Europe. It might help that I'm a gentle rider rather than a sprint champion.

CO2 for me if there are any left Monday.

EDIT: Picked up a Buff look-a-like in Aldi yesterday. I think it was £4.99. Side by side its the same size and texture as the real thing. Going back tomorrow to get another ... I think it must have been part of the motorbike sale.


----------



## Thursday guy (27 Apr 2016)

StuartG said:


> I wore a two year old Aldi jacket on the damp Southend FNRttC in March. Arrived bone dry and comfortable unlike some on the ride in expensive gear. And it was light rain not a downpour. Some discussion starting here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/southend-on-sea-night-ride-thursday-24th-march-2016.195573/page-25
> 
> Most of the stuff I've got from Lidl & Aldi including shoes have been excellent and been toured around Europe. It might help that I'm a gentle rider rather than a sprint champion.
> 
> ...



Cheers, might have to go to the local Aldi to check it out.


----------



## tommaguzzi (27 Apr 2016)

I use their 3 quid ski gloves in cold weather they have been brilliant and their 24 quid maintenance stand is an absolute bargain. I have also bought a couple of tool bags for my bikes which I still use. Some of the stuff they sell is tat but not all of it by any means. I remember they did a Garmin edge 500 the other year too for around 70 quid.


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Apr 2016)

StuartG said:


> I wore a two year old Aldi jacket on the damp Southend FNRttC in March. Arrived bone dry and comfortable unlike some on the ride in expensive gear..



Is that the one often in black. Price £20 or maybe £19.99? I have one of those. It's excellent. A while later I saw it reduced to a tenner. Should have snapped it up. I actually prefer it to my gore which cost around £120.


----------



## StuartG (28 Apr 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> Is that the one often in black. Price £20 or maybe £19.99? I have one of those. It's excellent. A while later I saw it reduced to a tenner. Should have snapped it up. I actually prefer it to my gore which cost around £120.


Mine was bright yellow though afair black may have been the alternative. 

And correction to my post - the look-a-like Buffs are £2.99 not £4.99 so a real bargain compared to £10+ for the real thing. They are in with the motorbike leftovers.


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Apr 2016)

Don't think the shoes are in the May 1 offer but I'd second the negative comments above. Until they seriously change the design/spec. They really are a false economy - I have a pair of the better shimanos (fabric upper) that have had heavy use for years. The cleat is pretty much worn out (I'll have to figure out how to extract it, having neglected to fill the bolt holes with soft filler) but the shoes have a fair bit of life left in them still;.

Also not in this offer are the yellow long sleeve shirts (summer and winter versions) - excellent at a tenner (and I got one for not much over £6) - may not be the most fashionable item but very practical and tough and comfortable. And like a lot of Aldi stuff in my experience has good zips.

In the current offer, the gilet looks potentially interesting.


----------



## annedonnelly (28 Apr 2016)

When it says that an item is available online does that mean online AND in store? 

A lollipop lady I pass on my commute has admired some of my Aldi jackets and I promised to let her know when the next cycling special came around. I don't want to send her off on a wild goose chase if the stuff isn't in the store.


----------



## postman (28 Apr 2016)

I might have to miss Church.I could do with a blue jacket,mine is black,worried about visibility.


----------



## Innes (29 Apr 2016)

Jody said:


> Some stuff is crap but some is also quite good value for money. Windproof jacket reduced to £10. Its taken a lot of hammer off road and still looks and performs well.
> 
> I wouldn't have taken the shoes, even if paid as they didn't look up to much.


I bought the shoes earlier this year, no issues so far..... Luck o the draw, I guess!


----------



## potsy (29 Apr 2016)

postman said:


> I might have to miss Church.I could do with a blue jacket,mine is black,worried about visibility.


I have to work so will miss it, was going to send @I like Skol to get my CO2 but he has rather selfishly decided to go camping this weekend instead


----------



## Nelson_Longflap (29 Apr 2016)

The mitts are the only ones I've ever had that developed a nasty smell  

The long fingered gloves have been fine, and lasted very well. (Very useful this "spring".)

I like the seat packs with the twin zips, containing a basic toolkit.

The long sleeved soft shell jersey has been really good. Warm, light shower-proof, good zip.

I wouldn't buy another of the light rain jackets though. Poor quality zip on mine. And the mini pump I bought for emergency use only was a waste of (not very much) money. ( But I haven't yet found a mini-pump I do like.)


----------



## united4ever (1 May 2016)

Got some shorts today for 8 quid. So much more comfy than the muddy fox ones I have. I know muddy fox are really budget end too of course. Tempted to nip back for another pair before they all go. Some of the long sleeved jackets were in too but close to 20 quid iirc. There was a dare 2 be in Evans recently for 25 quid in the clearance section so I am thinking the aldi one is not an absolute bargain.


----------



## danbhardy (1 May 2016)

I bought one of their bike workshop stands last week! Admittedly it's still in the box but we have to start somewhere lol


----------



## Scot on a bike (1 May 2016)

My local ALDI still has a Garmin Edge 20 for £49.99 - debating wether to pick one up or not


----------



## Blue Hills (2 May 2016)

annedonnelly said:


> When it says that an item is available online does that mean online AND in store?
> 
> A lollipop lady I pass on my commute has admired some of my Aldi jackets and I promised to let her know when the next cycling special came around. I don't want to send her off on a wild goose chase if the stuff isn't in the store.



Has she admired your cycling undershorts? I think they are doing those in this week's offer


----------



## Blue Hills (2 May 2016)

united4ever said:


> Got some shorts today for 8 quid. So much more comfy than the muddy fox ones I have. I know muddy fox are really budget end too of course. Tempted to nip back for another pair before they all go. Some of the long sleeved jackets were in too but close to 20 quid iirc. There was a dare 2 be in Evans recently for 25 quid in the clearance section so I am thinking the aldi one is not an absolute bargain.


Will check out the shorts later today. On your second point, i can't help thinking that some of the more expensive "performance" branded stuff might price itself out of buyers if it's not really good for other stuff is of course quite often heavily discounted.


----------



## annedonnelly (2 May 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> Has she admired your cycling undershorts? I think they are doing those in this week's offer


She might if I actually wore any 

It's the jackets she's interested in.


----------



## fossyant (2 May 2016)

Socks, co2 inflator and co2 bottles.


----------



## Apollonius (2 May 2016)

Scot on a bike said:


> My local ALDI still has a Garmin Edge 20 for £49.99 - debating wether to pick one up or not



A gift at that price. Offers so much more than the old style magnet-driven "cycle-computer". I love the fact it will tell you where you have been because I still delight in wandering off down roads I have never been down before. As a kid I used to go off and get lost up on the North Downs by taking the smallest road at every junction. I also love to see my totals tick up on Strava.


----------



## Thursday guy (2 May 2016)

Apollonius said:


> A gift at that price. Offers so much more than the old style magnet-driven "cycle-computer". I love the fact it will tell you where you have been because I still delight in wandering off down roads I have never been down before. As a kid I used to go off and get lost up on the North Downs by taking the smallest road at every junction. I also love to see my totals tick up on Strava.



Out of curiousity, how does it measure speed and distance then if it doesn't rely on a magnet on the wheel spoke? 

Gps?


----------



## Apollonius (2 May 2016)

Thursday guy said:


> Out of curiousity, how does it measure speed and distance then if it doesn't rely on a magnet on the wheel spoke?
> 
> Gps?


Indeed, it is GPS. And very accurate and reliable it is too.


----------



## Crackle (2 May 2016)

Did anyone buy one of those ultralight jackets? They look quite interesting due to their pack size. I could just keep one under my saddle but they don't look very breathable.


----------



## Blue Hills (2 May 2016)

Crackle said:


> Did anyone buy one of those ultralight jackets? They look quite interesting due to their pack size. I could just keep one under my saddle but they don't look very breathable.


Didn't buy one - would have bought one if i hadn't just bought 2 lusso tops (i recommended in the bargain thread) that serve the same purpose. I did try one on as well. I thought it pretty good quality. A curious garment though - the black one was a sort of semi transparent mesh - somewhat kinky looking. I bought a gilet which also seems very good. Has a good strong YKK zip. Haven't worn it yet. Like the jacket it folds into a very small dinky pocket.


----------



## vickster (2 May 2016)

@Accy cyclist bought a jacket


----------



## Blue Hills (2 May 2016)

I do hope he's wearing something under it or i'll have my impression that accrington is kink central confirmed.


----------



## Stevec047 (2 May 2016)

I bought one of the gilet and wore it today. It's a good fit and I didn't boil in it eaither. Zips are a decent quality and there is enough stretch at the rear to go over bulging pockets full of food etc.

Definitely kept the cold off my chest and kept my core warm today plus it fold up so small that you can tuck it in your jersey pocket or clip it under you saddLe.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 May 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> Didn't buy one - would have bought one if i hadn't just bought 2 lusso tops (i recommended in the bargain thread) that serve the same purpose. I did try one on as well. I thought it pretty good quality. A curious garment though - the black one was a sort of semi transparent mesh - somewhat kinky looking. I bought a gilet which also seems very good. Has a good strong YKK zip. Haven't worn it yet. Like the jacket it folds into a very small dinky pocket.



What's the sizing like on the gilets, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Blue Hills (3 May 2016)

Pretty standard I'd say. I don't think of myself as large but tend to take large in most brit cycling cut stuff (in normal casual wear would often be a medium and i have some non cycling specific stuff i use for cycling which is medium) and sure enough the aldi gilet for me is large. Nb - i like to wear stuff a bit on the large size to allow for pies and cake and layering - there may be two layers including a fleece under the gilet. Slightly intrigued that you ask - are you thinking of using aldi's new online service?


----------



## Stevec047 (3 May 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> What's the sizing like on the gilets, if you don't mind me asking?


I normally go for xl but tried a large on and it fits well plenty of movement in the arms so no risk of pinching whilst I was riding yesterday.


----------



## NorthernDave (3 May 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> Pretty standard I'd say. I don't think of myself as large but tend to take large in most brit cycling cut stuff (in normal casual wear would often be a medium and i have some non cycling specific stuff i use for cycling which is medium) and sure enough the aldi gilet for me is large. Nb - i like to wear stuff a bit on the large size to allow for pies and cake and layering - there may be two layers including a fleece under the gilet. Slightly intrigued that you ask - are you thinking of using aldi's new online service?



Thanks - just thinking of getting one (in store if they have any), but trying to avoid the palaver of getting the wrong size and having to change it - I normally take an L but in some Aldi / Lidl stuff I'm an M.


----------



## vickster (3 May 2016)

Try on in the shop?


----------



## NorthernDave (3 May 2016)

vickster said:


> Try on in the shop?


I will do if I can, but I'm not a big fan of taking stuff out of packaging if it's well wrapped up as I normally can't pack it back in.


----------



## vickster (3 May 2016)

I expect they'll be strewn across the display


----------



## lazybloke (3 May 2016)

vickster said:


> I expect they'll be strewn across the display



Not sure about gilets but most (if not all) of the Aldi stuff was unpackaged when I went in on Sunday morning. So feel free to try it on in the aisles; bonus points for trying shorts. 

I bought one of the exceedingly bright yellow soft shell jackets. I had some reservations about the colour until I wore it yesterday and noticed all drivers were giving a very wide berth. Makes a change.


----------



## Globalti (3 May 2016)

I've tried Aldi clothes and found the fit very strange. Their wool jersey looked nice but would have made a great mini dress for a woman about size 10.


----------



## Arjimlad (3 May 2016)

Bought a helmet for my son, a yellow gilet and a blue softshell jacket online all delivered today.

I usually wear a 42" suit jacket and went for medium, which was the right choice for me.

The softshell jacket looks great. I already had one in black & white. The gilet will fit in my saddlebag and do nicely as a windproof layer for early mornings/emergency waterproof. The helmet seems well made, solid with in-mould cover, visor, a bug mesh and a small LED light on the back. Very good for £10.


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 May 2016)

Globalti said:


> I've tried Aldi clothes and found the fit very strange. Their wool jersey looked nice but would have made a great mini dress for a woman about size 10.


All clothes sizing is strange. Medium in one brand is like a straight jacket, in another it fits like an aircraft hanger fits a Vulcan bomber.


----------



## Blurb (3 May 2016)

Picked up a few shorts as the padding was way better than the ones in the Lidl offer a few weeks ago.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 May 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> All clothes sizing is strange. Medium in one brand is like a straight jacket, in another it fits like an aircraft hanger fits a Vulcan bomber.


Yes, and best not to get into the vagaries of italian sizing. Or women's vanity clothes sizing. I'd never order clothes online unless a repeat item. Go ahead dave and try on in the shop. I've stripped to top base layer/vest before (i always cycle to aldi anyway) but wouldn't go as far as their shorts lazybloke  Lucky perhaps that i don't like their shorts.


----------



## Garry A (3 May 2016)

Got the Co2 inflator and some cylinders, tried one out and it works well.


----------



## Crackle (3 May 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> Didn't buy one - would have bought one if i hadn't just bought 2 lusso tops (i recommended in the bargain thread) that serve the same purpose. I did try one on as well. I thought it pretty good quality. A curious garment though - the black one was a sort of semi transparent mesh - somewhat kinky looking. I bought a gilet which also seems very good. Has a good strong YKK zip. Haven't worn it yet. Like the jacket it folds into a very small dinky pocket.


The Lusso tops look good but I've taken a punt on a blue Aldi one. It's main function will be to sit under the saddle for those times when I'm caught out by the weather whilst out for a few hours, which has happened enough times for me to remember vividly. Bought the blue one in a medium as the large was just a bit floppy but the blue snug but OK. I imagine I will look like an inflated condom whilst wearing it but hey ho.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 May 2016)

Yes they are curious. I think I was a bit between sizes. Do report back on how it is to ride in. Some Aldi stuff is getting seriously good I think - at one time it maybe looked a bit plasticky.


----------



## Arjimlad (3 May 2016)

The £5 light set seems good. It conforms to German bike light standards & the front light feels well made - says Blaupunkt on it but I have not managed to get radio 2 yet. Not sure about how long the rear light bracket would last over a bumpy road.


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 May 2016)

I do like the Aldi sports glasses. At £1.99 they are pretty good quality, reasonably stylish and you can afford to break or lose them and not worry too much about the cost.


----------



## NorthernDave (3 May 2016)

vickster said:


> I expect they'll be strewn across the display





Blue Hills said:


> Yes, and best not to get into the vagaries of italian sizing. Or women's vanity clothes sizing. I'd never order clothes online unless a repeat item. Go ahead dave and try on in the shop. I've stripped to top base layer/vest before (i always cycle to aldi anyway) but wouldn't go as far as their shorts lazybloke  Lucky perhaps that i don't like their shorts.



Yep, it was more like a jumble sale than a shop display, but I found one to try on (L) and liked it so much I bought it. They only had yellow left in my size, although that's probably not a bad thing given the amount of myopic drivers around here.
Fortunately, I don't need any shorts at the moment!


----------



## Blue Hills (3 May 2016)

Hacienda71 said:


> I do like the Aldi sports glasses. At £1.99 they are pretty good quality, reasonably stylish and you can afford to break or lose them and not worry too much about the cost.


Ah you lucky folks who don't need prescription inserts - cycling glasses can often be picked up for next to nowt.


----------



## Blue Hills (4 May 2016)

Wore the gilet today. Yes it's not as good as the castelli but generally excellent for a tenner. Perfectly functional. Love how it packs so small.


----------



## glenn forger (4 May 2016)

Hacienda71 said:


> I do like the Aldi sports glasses. At £1.99 they are pretty good quality, reasonably stylish and you can afford to break or lose them and not worry too much about the cost.



And they're wrap-arounds, good if you get wind tears. They're the best cycling item from Aldi. Shoes aren't good, gloves are great but too small. The panniers look ok for £14.99


----------



## potsy (6 May 2016)

Went yesterday and picked up a Co2 inflator and pack of cartridges, never used it before so am going to read the instructions on something for the first time in years


----------



## Crackle (22 May 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> Yes they are curious. I think I was a bit between sizes. Do report back on how it is to ride in. Some Aldi stuff is getting seriously good I think - at one time it maybe looked a bit plasticky.


I finally used it today. It began to rain not long after I'd set off so I stopped and put it on until I reached the top of the first climb on the hill circuit I was doing by which time the rain had stopped. I could already feel some moisture build up so it's breathable but not super breathable but I didn't expect that. It rained again a bit later but I didn't stop until I'd reached the top of my final hill and at that point put it back on to keep me warm as it was all downhill back, which it did really well, I'd normally have been a bit chilled when wet.

As far as I'm concerned it's perfect for the job of being there when I wouldn't normally have a waterproof with me and keeping me warm when wet rather than keeping me dry. Very windproof, easy to take on and off, compact size, always available, not super breathable but good enough.


----------



## Blue Hills (22 May 2016)

Sounds good. Thanks for feedback - will be useful for folk


----------

